# Has anyone replaced a spindle on their trailer?



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 5, 2007)

Same post from "fishing"
Ive had 2 sets of bearings burn out on me in 6 months and my spindle has bent slightly upwards (less than 2 inches) on the passenger side. Ive been at a loss trying to figure out what to do. Should I replace the entire axle or cut off the damaged spindle and weld a new one. They sell new spindles at northern tool & equipment for $15 and the new axle kits are around $250. Anyone had this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Mar 5, 2007)

I've got a similar situation that I've been trying to figure out, but mine sounds a little different.  Mine doesn't have an axle, just the spindle.  I've burned out two berings on the driver side, but when replacing it the last time, I was told the first one we put in wasn't "exactly the right one"    I replaced the whole hub this last time and hopefully that will fix the problem, but my spindle looks bent too, so i'm not overly sure that I have resolved my problem either.


----------



## CAL (Mar 5, 2007)

Just weld on a new spindle without welding all the way around the new spindle as it will make it brittle.Will cause it to have a tendency to break.Have replaced many  spindles from time to time.


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 5, 2007)

Mr. Mellons, get accurate measurements from spring center to spring center, hub face to hub face , also note lug pattern 4 or 5 lug, capacity rating or bearing numbers and call Dexter Axle in Monticello ask for Lynn and tell her you want to order a bare axle beam you can reuse your old hubs or just order a new axle without springs for much less than 250.00


I sold axles for National Trailer Supply in Forsyth now called Best Trailer Products.
If you live close you may stop by by there and take your old axle in and see if they have a "stock Replacement"in stock.


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 5, 2007)

Anybody needing advice on trailer parts or axles just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Rancher.06 (Mar 6, 2007)

Same promblem with my landscape trailer-except my bearings went bad coming back from my hunting club and by the time I noticed it had destroyed the spindle. Called around and got prices and one guy told me about Dexter Axles. I took my old axle down there and they measured it and built me a new axle with new hubs and bearing buddies for $119 in less than a week. I am well pleased.


----------



## Hogguide (Mar 6, 2007)

I can get you a COMPLETE NEW Axle with the Hubs for about $150.00. 3500# Dexter with sealed hubs with a grease fitting already on them.
I just replaced mine. 
Hogguide


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 6, 2007)

Dexter sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 6, 2007)

*dexter axles*

much better axle than stuff you get from some other retail stores. 

Another tip is if you have the "Bearing Buddies" be sure you don't over grease the bearings. To give you an analogy of what happens --do you get hotter if you are running in water that is ankle deep or water that is thigh deep?

Replacing a spindle is not that hard to do if you have the torches and welders and don't be too concerned about heating the spindle up and making it brittle it's made from mild steel and the thickness will disipate the heat evenly enough that it won't hurt it, besides thats how it was put together in the first place.

When replacing a spindle you need to determine if your axle beam/tube has "camber" if it does you need to allow for it when you are leveling the replacement spindle.


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 7, 2007)

TGattis said:


> Replacing a spindle is not that hard to do if you have the torches and welders and don't be too concerned about heating the spindle up and making it brittle it's made from mild steel and the thickness will disipate the heat evenly enough that it won't hurt it, besides thats how it was put together in the first place.


 Thats what I wanted to hear. My neighbors at work are a muffler shop and a metal fabrication shop. The fact that they are welded together origanlly was my reasoning for welding on a replacement seeing as how I have the resources to do so.


----------

